# robbed



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

went fishing today on a small creek.was no other foot prints around.hooked four landed three.last one was a nice chrome 8# hen and since i was running out of eggs decided to keep it.well i sat it on the bank and went around the next bend,about 75 yards.as i returned after about 10 minutes i see a guy walking fastly down stream.i get to where i left the fish and there are foot prints and my fish is gone.i haul a** after this guy only to get to the road as he is peeling out.looked like a new lincoln town car blue.guy looked to be in his fifties.cant believe steelheadings come to this.


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Boy I wish you would of caught up to him


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I would give it a week and then go back, tie a stringer to a tree with a rock on the end and then wait. The next move would be up to you if he returned.
No car moves on flat tires.


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> I would give it a week and then go back, tie a stringer to a tree with a rock on the end and then wait. The next move would be up to you if he returned.
> No car moves on flat tires.


Note to self.... Never anger Shortdrift!


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Reel Man said:


> Note to self.... Never anger Shortdrift!


You got that right....LOL !!!!!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL.yep.remember what they say about old age and treachery  
i think it originated with the short one


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

It is 2006, not 1956, as Bob Dylan said, "If you have to trust somebody, trust yourself." I hope he is out of work, and needs to feed his three kids. I AM SURE THAT IS NOT THE CASE, but we can hope.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Wow, I thought this post was going to be about someone taking your gear or something... stole your fish?! Dang, some people have no shame- that is really low.


----------



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

I found 3 nice fish on the bank of a creek today. Stunk up my Linclon pretty bad. Any one know how to cook these up?..or how on earth they coulda jumped clear outa the water.........Not funny..sorry..just trying to add levity..stealing steelies is bad. Slashing tires is no better.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

I wouldn't feel too bad. Think about how they like that lousy tasting fish (at least this time of year) when they get it home to filet it and have it for dinner.

Was it a female? Might be stolen for eggs. Not cool, but I can see it. I have came across a couple of 'zippered' fish this year -- cut open for eggs and left on the bank. Just as bad as stealing a fish.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

ss minnow said:


> stealing steelies is bad. Slashing tires is no better.


Slashing tires???? Who said anything about slashing tires?  That is a arbitrary and presumptuous assumption. Easier to simply unscrew the valve.  

Have you ever tried to cut a radial? Darn tough as I learned this summer making a pony swing for my grandson out of two tires. Had to use a hack saw and even then it was darn tough to do.  
Besides, why ruin a keen edge on an expensive knife?


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

5 gallons of gas works alot better,,,,,,,,,,,, Williams Creek Barbeque!!!!!!!


Im just kidding ,, work can get boring sometimes


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

If someone was waiting on me to catch a fish so that they could steal it they'd be waiting a very long time.

That's crazy that happened.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

You just made my day. LMAO


----------



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

Shortdrift, would it be an arbitrary and presumptuous assumption to think you are one funny and sly dude? You are a character and I enjoy your contributions to this site. I bet you are a hoot to fish with. You remind me a lot of the guys from my old neighborhood.


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

Any chance it was this guy that stole your fish?  











Taken from a very funny thread: http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=393398&page=1


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

maby he did not k ow that anyone was their and thought that some one abandon the fish but it still sucks that the fish was taken


----------



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

ddd, you are so right. That link is too funny. Imagine looting a few beers to pass time while no one rescued him, has brought all that fame.


----------

